# Corky Lure Under a Popping Cork



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Gang,

Just wondering if any one has ever tried fishing a Corky Lure and a Corky Devil under a popping cork. 

The reason why I'm asking is I fish Galveston Bay exclusively in about 3' to 5' of water. The bottom is mud and shell. Mostly of shell in some places and the lures get hung up when they come in contact with the bottom. 

If there's any here who has tried this, please let me know how it worked out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

In the winter time... If you aren't catching shell, you aren't catching fish!! Gotta learn how to sink to bottom and constant retrieve right above the shell... The strike zone is often one foot off the bottom.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

You just gave me an idea. Thanks! I think fishing a Devil under a popping cork would be dynamite. Gotta try it!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

